# How would you quilt this??



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I was going to stipple it all over, but that would be too busy. Now I'm thinking maybe just in-the-ditch, and something on the borders?? What do you think? How would you do the center block??


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it! If your batting is rated for the width of block, I'd do stitch in the ditch with maybe an X on each block if needed. For the center one, I'd go around the star in addition to SID. BTW, I really like that block.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep, stitch in the ditch. Also echo around the star and hands and quilt a l title star in each of the corner stones.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

That center block is our logo... and a pain in the butt!!!! It took me forever to get those 6 blocks arranged in order to get the star in the middle correct. I was drawing lines and circles and all sorts of stuff in order to line them up. I should have just photocopied it, blown it up, and used it for a template, but didn't think about that. LOL 

Our boss, who started the Academy 13 years ago, is retiring. Each of those outside blocks has a list of kids that graduated that year (well, 3 years are all together on the first block). The hands are all of the employees. "We've been changed for the better" is the song that is always sung at graduation. 

I hope she likes it! It's a surprise.

The batting is only rated for 5 inches, and the blocks are about 10, so I'll have to do something. I like the echoing the hands, idea, I think. Not sure about the graduating class blocks.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

With the spacing of the batting in mind, I think I'd just quilt a star in each block instead of the X I originally suggested. That would keep it simple and consistent for all blocks. For me, quilting around the hands would be a PITA, but then again, I'm not an accomplished quilter. 

What you are doing is a lovely present for your principal.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't comment on how to do the quilting, because I don't quilt. I did want to say that I admire your creation VERY much. Anyone would be honored to receive this as a retirement gift, especially with the names of all the graduates listed at the top and bottom and the staff names and handprints scattered across the surface. What a keepsake. Alida


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Thank you, Alida. I needed to hear that. I was really frustrated because I had to work on Monday (which was a holiday for me) and no one else worked. And no one even knew I was there, but I had to get stuff caught up. 

And then, when the staff found out I was making this quilt a few weeks ago, they all said, "Hey! I'll share in the cost of materials and you put my name on the card, too!" So everyone is chipping in a few bucks, and getting credit for all my creativity and hard work. And I'm working my entire thanksgiving break on this thing, and they are all out doing whatever. 

Hahaha. I'm sounding like a grump... and I'm not really.... but it just irks me. I'm thinking of calling this quilt my "Little Red Hen" quilt for reasons known only to me. Hahaha.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

You're welcome!
I do hope you also sign that quilt along the lines of "designed and made by cc-rider" 2016. It's your artwork, and far in the future that quilt may end up back at the school, or the town/cities archives where the archivist will appreciate knowing those details. (One guess whose job involves archiving ). I hope you get to celebrate at least part of Thanksgiving. Cheerio,


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

alida said:


> You're welcome!
> I do hope you also sign that quilt along the lines of *"designed and made by cc-rider" 2016.* It's your artwork, and far in the future that quilt may end up back at the school, or the town/cities archives where the archivist will appreciate knowing those details. (One guess whose job involves archiving ). I hope you get to celebrate at least part of Thanksgiving. Cheerio,


 I agree! Definitely sign and date it.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I ended up stitching around each hand in the "hand" squares, doing in-the-ditch on the little cornerblocks and sashing. In all the other blocks, I quilted an outline of the logo (the 6 blocks in the center). That was a pain in the butt, but it looks good. 

Thanks for all your encouragement! The party is Thursday, so I hope she likes it. I can't believe the amount of time I have in this thing. One night, I worked til 4 in the morning!!!! Decided to hand-quilt the thing, so it took a lot longer than anticipated.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Can you share a picture of the finished quilt? Please?!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, it's all done but the signature on the back. Will get that done this weekend.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

You did a great job!! Good choices for the quilting.. their going to love it..


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, fantastic!!! I hope you did label it - creator, designer, etc! She's going to be very touched. Hand quilted, too! Wow...


----------

